# 12 week old Maine Coon weight



## Duchess29 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone. My little tiger will be 12 weeks old on Thursday and is having his second jab on Friday. Can anyone please tell me what sort of weight I should expect him to be. He is a gorgeous Maine Coon kitten.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

They really vary depending on the type.

Some maine coons can be tiny; Holly is one, others can be huge, Little H

There is a chart on a US site that might be helpful.

https://www.mainecoonfancy.com/maine_coon_growth_.html

Beautiful Tiger btw!!!


----------



## Duchess29 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you Huckybuck. His name is Harry but I call him my little tiger. He seems to eat loads but is a fussy eater, he will not eat biscuits and loves raw meat. I just hope he is a healthy weight as he had a tough start to life.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

He looks absolutely lovely especially those eyes 

Biscuits aren't great for a cat so he's being a healthy eater


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> They really vary depending on the type.
> 
> Some maine coons can be tiny; Holly is one, others can be huge, Little H
> 
> ...


Beat me to it!


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

He's beautiful. I love a silver


----------



## Duchess29 (Aug 9, 2015)

I just want to know that he is doing ok. I have not had a kitten for 19 years. My last cat passed away in December at the grand age of 18 years and 4 months, she was a common moggy but my baby girl, so it's a bit of a wake up call to have a Maine Coon kitten, I wish someone had warned me what they are like! I totally adore him and already admit I am a Maine Coon slave.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've always found M/C kittens to be on the slim side. Long and gangly is the best way to describe it. As long as he's eating well and been wormed and in seemingly good health he should be ok. You vet will soon tell you on Friday if there's anything at all to worry about.

Be warned - you will be hooked. I was only ever going to get 1.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Our two were gangly things going through crazy growth spurts that still haven't stopped, although the they have slowed.

At 12 weeks Lyra weighed in at about 1 and a big kg I think. I've put her vet bits in a 'safe' location so I can't check easily. I know she wasn't small. Rafferty was never a huge eater he went through phases of being starving an dthen not touching his food. Lyra on the other hand... well that's another story.

She stole a dominoes pizza last night!

edit: to say I thinkj it was 1.7kg - @huckybuck she and Grace were the same at that age so if that's roughly what Gracie was ?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dante didn't start to bulk out until about 6 months. Until then bea was a lot heavier than him but he soon caught up and is now a good 3.5kg heavier than her.

I wouldn't worry about his weight too much at this stage and focus more on his general health etc. He will get big don't worry.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Duchess29 said:


> I just want to know that he is doing ok. I have not had a kitten for 19 years. My last cat passed away in December at the grand age of 18 years and 4 months, she was a common moggy but my baby girl, so it's a bit of a wake up call to have a Maine Coon kitten, I wish someone had warned me what they are like! I totally adore him and already admit I am a Maine Coon slave.


Firstly sorry for your loss, we lost our Chilli nearly 2 yrs ago and it is still so fresh. 
Oh yes no one can ever really prepare you for Maine Coon, Oakley is 3 now and my great big teddy bear of a cat. He has stayed a steady 7.5kg for the about the last year and as HB said long and gangly is a fitting description. Oakley was and still can be a very fussy eater and has a mixture of wet, raw and biscuits, he is a happy healthy cat and that is all I want, there are days when he doesn't eat much at all and others where he is like a hoover. He has us wrapped around his great big paw.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

His breeder should be able to tell you what a normal weight for her lines is, unusual he's already left the breeder and you're getting his shot done instead of her. I hope the breeder did all required health tests on his parents.


----------

